# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Puzzles de saut - Viens jouer à saute-cailloux !

## Maximelene

Nous avons un sujet dédié à l'organisation de soirées puzzles de saut, mais nous n'avons aucun sujet dédié aux puzzles de saut eux-même, qui constituent pourtant l'une des activités les plus originales (et parfois frustrantes) de Guild Wars 2 !

Besoin d'une astuce ? Envie de partager vos anecdotes ? De rager aveuglément contre cette $£*µù% de plateforme que vous venez de rater pour le 138ème fois ? C'est ici !!!

Et pour commencer, un petit "sondage". Parmi tous les puzzle de sauts que vous avez fait, quel est :
- votre favori ?
- celui que vous aimez le moins ?
- le plus difficile ?
- celui qui vous aura bien énervé, mais que vous aimez quand même ?
- le plus beau ?

Et pour illustrer ce sujet, rien de tel qu'une petite image du puzzle qui aura traumatisé un nombre impressionnant de joueurs, je veux bien sûr parler du Clocher !

----------


## MrGr33N

Pff, le clocher, c'était easy !  ::ninja:: 



(Autopromo totalement honteuse !)

Dans le genre de puzzle jump bien lourd, il y a aussi celui des griffons, avec sa bombe qui chronomètre le parcours et ses mobs qui vous obligent à recommencer depuis le début quand ils vous touchent. Probablement le puzzle où il est agréable de jouer voleur tellement les possibilités d'éviter de se prendre des coups sont nombreuses.

----------


## Maderone

NAN MAIS KOMENT TU PLAGI MON TOPIC ESPECE de ... Ah un topic sur les puzzle en général  :^_^: 
Ouais ouais, c'est une good idée ça ! 

Je vais l'inaugurer avec le premier lien intéressant (celui de MrGR33N sert à rien  ::ninja:: ) :
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD2BD230B9A131BB8

Voici la solution de tous les puzzle jump pour ceux qui ont du mal.

----------


## Myron

Bravo t'as tué le topic dans l'oeuf avec ta solution toute cuite.  ::P: 
On c'est fait le puzzle avec la bombe ce soir. Mais sans la bombe vu qu'on était trop nul pour y arriver.

Bonne nouvelle : Ça débloque le succès.
Mauvaise nouvelle : Pas de coffre sale ticheurs. ^^

Bon après vu ce qu'il y'a dedans hein...

----------


## Maderone

Y'as plusieurs solutions sinon:
Tp mesmer !
Ou t'attends qu'un mec skillé finisse le puzzle et place la bombe, elle ouvrira le coffre pour tout le monde  ::):

----------


## Myron

On essayait avec 2 mecs qui tuaient les griffons pendant que le 3ème suivait avec une bombe mais la bombe explosait trop vite. 
Plus nombreux ça marcherai peut être? Ou avec des guerriers. ^^

----------


## Maderone

Normalement tu n'as pas besoin de tout ça. Tu es capable d'y arriver seul en claquant tes esquives au bon moment, en mangeant les oeufs et en sautant où il faut.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est un MMO, c'est fait pour coopérer !  ::P:

----------


## Myron

Voila et je suis une vrai buse pour esquiver en mangeant des oeufs perso  ::P:

----------


## Kiyo

> Normalement tu n'as pas besoin de tout ça. Tu es capable d'y arriver seul en claquant tes esquives au bon moment, en mangeant les oeufs et en sautant où il faut.


Effectivement, il est tout à fait faisable en solo même si un ménage parmi les griffons ne doit pas faire de mal. Cela dit à plusieurs il doit y avoir un souci de repop des oeufs peut être et les manger est loin d'être superflu. En tout cas bien contente de l'avoir trouvé et réussi, mais en terme de difficulté et de préférence il ne détrône pas mon cher clocher qui me manque tant  ::P: 

Clocher qui du coup rentre dans 3 des 5 questions.

Pour celui que j'ai le moins aimé, c'est un de la zone sylvari, un saut vraiment pénible qui me faisait à chaque fois foirer u_u

Pour le plus beau, ce serait pour l'instant celui des griffons, mais il m'en manque un paquet à découvrir alors bon, toutes ces réponses sont sujettes à révisions.

----------


## Maderone

- Mon puzzle favori, je pense que c'est celui de CBE, il est bien long, diversifié, joli. En fait il a tout ce qu'on recherche pour un puzzle.

- Le puzzle que j'aime le moins, je pense que ça se partage entre tous les puzzle merdique qui durent même pas une minute et qui n'ont rien de transcendant. 

- Le plus difficile? Comment ça ? Je ne comprends pas la question. Les puzzles ne sont pas difficile :troll:... On va dire que c'est celui du clocher où j'ai bien du essayer 40 minutes avant de le réussir.

- Celui qui m'énerve le plus... C'est bien celui de CBE. Tu as des sauts à faire, pas difficile hein. Mais t'as juste un mec du serveur adverse qui reste seul, à la sortie de la salle. Il ne bouge pas pendant 45 minutes. le seul truc qui fait, c'est de lancer un sort pour te mettre en mode combat. Le mec ne tue personne, ne récolte aucun sac, aucune récompense. Il reste 45 putain de minutes immobiles à te regarder et t'envoyer un putain de sort dès que tu fais un putain de mouvement...  ::mellow:: 

- le plus beau ? Celui du marais de fer dans un grotte remplis de cristaux de milles couleurs.

----------


## Anita Spade

Juste en passant, pour le plus "beau puzzle" il me vient à l'esprit un puzzle que j'ai découvert il y a peu (j'avais du passer devant la première fois), et qui se trouve au 

Spoiler Alert! 


Mont Maelström

 il me semble,

Spoiler Alert! 


 la map avec le volcan au milieu

, le puzzle n'était accessible qu'en terrassant des "Gardiens", (des gros chiens en somme) lors d'un mini event, leur mort ouvrant un téléporteur et nous amenant dans une zone où il faut récolter 4 éléments dans autant de puzzles disséminés dans la zone sus-dite.
Je me souviens avoir atteint des hauteurs vertigineuses et avoir grandement apprécié le sentiment de liberté des décors, et si je ne m'abuse il ya même un endroit ou plonger (avec les lunettes).

----------


## Maximelene

Y'a 2 endroits où plonger en fait dans celui là ^^

Et c'est aussi celui que j'ai trouvé le plus beau  :Bave:

----------


## Guitou

Un sympa c'est dans la 2e zone d'Orr sous la cascade au S-SO.
Il faut trouver des orbes (12 je crois) pour ouvrir des coffres (2 pour un petit, puis 4 pour un moyen et encore 6 pour un grand et pour ouvrir un coffre il faut avoir ouvert les précédents).
Un horrible (j'exagère mais il m'a saoulé) c'est un puzzle où il faut enchaîner une cinquantaine de sauts sur des piliers, sauf qu'un éclair parcourt les piliers aléatoirement et te place un debuff (tu marches lentement, ta caméra est bloquée en vue rapprochée/éloignée, etc) et qu'en plus on peut aggro des mobs en dessous (les piliers sont juste assez hauts pour pas pouvoir gruger).

@Anita Spade : ah j'ai pas trouvé celui dont tu parles (mont maelstrom), il a l'air sympa. Va falloir que j'y retourne.

----------


## Maximelene

> Un sympa c'est dans la 2e zone d'Orr sous la cascade au S-SO.
> Il faut trouver des orbes (12 je crois) pour ouvrir des coffres (2 pour un petit, puis 4 pour un moyen et encore 6 pour un grand et pour ouvrir un coffre il faut avoir ouvert les précédents).


Oui, tu passes plus de temps à tourner en rond dans celui là qu'à réellement sauter  ::P: 




> Un horrible (j'exagère mais il m'a saoulé) c'est un puzzle où il faut enchaîner une cinquantaine de sauts sur des piliers, sauf qu'un éclair parcourt les piliers aléatoirement et te place un debuff (tu marches lentement, ta caméra est bloquée en vue rapprochée/éloignée, etc) et qu'en plus on peut aggro des mobs en dessous (les piliers sont juste assez hauts pour pas pouvoir gruger).


Oh putain oui, celui là, en plus d'être lourd, est totalement inintéressant. C'est juste une farandole de trucs chiants mais pas amusants, dans un décor fade.

Sinon hier j'ai terminé tous les puzzles de saut PvE (il ne me manque de celui du territoire rouge, et celui du CBE en RvR). Espérons qu'on en ait de nouveaux avec le patch  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> Oh putain oui, celui là, en plus d'être lourd, est totalement inintéressant. C'est juste une farandole de trucs chiants mais pas amusants, dans un décor fade.
> 
> Sinon hier j'ai terminé tous les puzzles de saut PvE (il ne me manque de celui du territoire rouge, et celui du CBE en RvR). Espérons qu'on en ait de nouveaux avec le patch


 :tired:  un décor fade ? Ce qu'il faut pas lire ! Moi j'ai trouvé ça bien fun d'être transformé, en plus la grotte est magnifique. 

Sinon tu l'as réussi comment celui avec les chiffres?

----------


## Maximelene

Bah ouais, le décor est fade. Okay, la grotte elle-même est jolie, mais le puzzle jump c'est 50 piliers posés en file indienne dans 5cm d'eau.

Pour les chiffres, j'en ai eu marre d'être tp à l'autre bout de la map, j'ai regardé les effets de chaque bouton sur le wiki. Et j'ai galéré.

----------


## Maderone

Ah donc c'est pas le décor qui est fade, c'est le puzzle. Parce que pour moi le décor c'est pas les plateformes où tu sautes, mais bien ce qu'il y'a autour de toi.

----------


## Maximelene

Même la grotte en elle-même, si elle reste jolie, est assez fade quand même.

Bref, il est moche !

(et en plus y'a une saloperie d'Asura qui geint au début, qui se plaint qu'il ne pourra pas sortir... et qu'on laisse crever là comme une vieille chaussette  ::P: )

----------


## Guitou

C'est pas moche c'est quelconque.

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais, voilà.

----------


## Kiyo

Bonsoir,

J'aurais une petite question concernant les puzzle : combien y-a-t'il de puzzle à l'Arche du Lion ? (juste leur nombre sivouplé, pas leur position, je suis en mode recherche  ::): )

----------


## Maderone

Trois.

----------


## Maximelene

3  :;):

----------


## Kiyo

Merci beaucoup, m'en manquait plus qu'un alors, le pire c'est que je suis quasi sûre d'avoir l'arrivée mais impossible de mettre la main sur le début...... Je retourne à mon enquête, encore merci pour l'info  ::):

----------


## Charmide

Sinon c'est 3  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Y'en a un très dur à trouver... Donc si t'es parmi les élus qui le trouve, euh bah, gj !

Edit : oui y'en a bien trois.

----------


## olih

L'entrée du difficile n'est pas très loin d'un panorama 

Spoiler Alert! 


et non, ce n'est pas celui des pirates

.

----------


## Maderone

Mais, il a dit qu'il voulait trouver par lui même ! Pourquoi tu lui donnes des indices ?

----------


## olih

Vu le nombre de panorama, il a pas fini  ::ninja::

----------


## Kiyo

J'en ai trouvé un à côté d'un panorama en effet, lui-même trouvé du coup "par hasard" vu que je désactive ces indications là sur ma carte, ce qui m'a permis de compléter l'explo de l'arche, double joie \o/. 

Donc je pars du principe que c'est de celui là dont tu parles Olih, et même si c'est pas lui, qu'il y en a deux comme ça, je veux pas le savoir  :;): 

Et encore merci pour ces réponses !

----------


## Kiyo

Ayé, puzzle jump trouvé ! \o/

Y'a pas à dire, sont forts pour planquer des trucs  ::): 

D'ailleurs j'y pense, je change mon classement en réponse à la question de base : pour le plus beau j'ai beaucoup aimé "jardin secret", il est agréable à parcourir. Mais bon, il m'en reste à découvrir donc on verra après.

----------


## Maderone

Eh bah bravo !

----------


## Yeuss

Il ne me manque que celui du Champs de Bataille éternel. Si jamais samedi matin vers 8-9h du matin y'a un ou deux coin-coin qui seraient chauds, je me ferai bien accompagné. Il a l'air chiant et long, mais on a des armes de siège à la fin !!!

----------


## Maderone

> Il a l'air chiant et long.


Pardon ? !
C'est le meilleur ! Le meilleur t'entends !!
Tu l'aurais fait le soir je t'aurais bien accompagné, mais là je dors.
Je te conseillerai de le faire tout seul quand même, c'est beaucoup plus sympa, si tu tombe sur aucun campeur. Bonne chance.

----------


## Guitou

Le meilleur ? Il est sympa c'est vrai mais sans plus.

J'ai pas vu ce qu'il avait de plus que les autres.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est un peu un condensé de tous les autres puzzle jump, mais avec des ennemis en plus, ça le rend très sympa  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Voilà !
Enfin, moi j'aime pas les ennemis, mais c'est le fait que y'a de tout et qu'il soit long ! Il est vachement cool quoi.

----------


## Vaaahn

> ... Champs de Bataille éternel. Si jamais samedi matin vers 8-9h du matin ...


Mer il é fou §§§

Au vu du matchup en ce moment et le prochain sera le même en pire , il risque d'y avoir un peu de monde qui traine là-bas  ::siffle::

----------


## Maderone

Tu te bases sur ton expérience ?

----------


## dragou

Long? si il y a personne je le down en 4minutes, je trouve pas ça long perso....

et je pense le même, un samedi 8h, c'est un peu galère parfois

----------


## Maximelene

> Long? si il y a personne je le down en 4minutes, je trouve pas ça long perso....

----------


## Vaaahn

Un matin à 8h, c'est pile dans le prime des SFR (leurs américains) ... donc bon.

EDIT : outre OP du matin chez VS, je te laisse chercher quelle est l'heure de prime des SFR (dans income evolution)  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Hahaha Max. 

Oui moi aussi je le fais en 10 secondes si y'a un mesmer, et en 4 minutes si je le rush aussi  :tired: 
Ce que je veux dire, c'est que par rapport aux autres c'est le plus long.

----------


## dragou

mdr maxi, c'est pas dire d'être dur à cuir, mais par la répétition on connait les endroits piégeux et surtout les raccourcis à prendre qui font gagner environ 2min (la 2ème comp sword en warrior est juste énorme dedans)

----------


## Yeuss

Disons que vers 8-9h du matin, c'est pour ne pas déranger ceux de mon serveur, surtout juste pour du puzzle jump, avant de re-switch sur notre homemap. Je ne veux pas ternir l'image de la guilde aux heures pleines voyons  :Cigare: 
Y'aura personne le samedi matin puor rentrer tranquilou, l'ennemi en profite pour tout prendre sur la carte, et le puzzle il s'en tape (oui bon, ça sera peut-être nous qu'il tapera)
Bon j'vais chercher une autre vidéo que celle qui m'a servi de modèle sur ce puzzle (oui je l'ai spoil !), durée 16min, devait pas être bonne.

Et comment ça y'aura personne pour faire du puzzle jump en RvR un samedi à 8h du mat'? On est 400, y'a moyen j'vous dis !!!  :^_^:  

(Ceci dit si vous êtes intéressés pour le faire, on peux improviser !)

----------


## dragou

> Disons que vers 8-9h du matin, c'est pour ne pas déranger ceux de mon serveur, surtout juste pour du puzzle jump, avant de re-switch sur notre homemap. Je ne veux pas ternir l'image de la guilde aux heures pleines voyons 
> Y'aura personne le samedi matin puor rentrer tranquilou, l'ennemi en profite pour tout prendre sur la carte, et le puzzle il s'en tape (oui bon, ça sera peut-être nous qu'il tapera)
> Bon j'vais chercher une autre vidéo que celle qui m'a servi de modèle sur ce puzzle (oui je l'ai spoil !), durée 16min, devait pas être bonne.
> 
> Et comment ça y'aura personne pour faire du puzzle jump en RvR un samedi à 8h du mat'? On est 400, y'a moyen j'vous dis !!!  
> 
> (Ceci dit si vous êtes intéressés pour le faire, on peux improviser !)


Tu n'as qu'a ne pas représenter la guilde pendant que tu fais le PZ ^^

----------


## Maximelene

> mdr maxi, c'est pas dire d'être dur à cuir, mais par la répétition on connait les endroits piégeux et surtout les raccourcis à prendre qui font gagner environ 2min (la 2ème comp sword en warrior est juste énorme dedans)


Je sais bien, je me moque juste un peu de toi  :;):

----------


## dragou

> Je sais bien, je me moque juste un peu de toi


ou plus plausible, tu es jaloux de mon talent  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Point du tout. Je suis le maître des puzzle ici.

T'entends ? Le maître, mec !

----------


## Maderone

:tired:  

Duel !

----------


## Maximelene

Okay, on est les deux maîtres des puzzle jump. A égalité.

----------


## Maderone

T'as peur hein !

Mais je me sens pas empereur, j'accepte de partager.

----------


## Anita Spade

Très bien, dans ce cas...

----------


## dragou

mmmh c'est à faire un de ces jours, une course PZ McM ^^

----------


## silence

Il se fait vite et effectivement il y a plusieurs raccourcis intéressants mais tout cela peut rapidement être mis à mal si l'adversaire campe aux bons endroits - certains sont parfaitement infranchissables, à part peut être en lamant à l'espadon.
En revanche, si jusque là ca consistait à slalomer entre les Sfr et les Déso, aujourd'hui j'ai été surpris de voir que l'on campait à la cata à l'entrée, qu'on avait posé un trébuchet dans la dernière zone et que grosso modo les quelques un qui passaient se faisaient gank avant la fin. Le monde à l'envers, ce doit être le double focus qui les a incité à sortir au grand air.

----------


## Maderone

Les cata/chariots à flèches à l'entrée, ça se fait depuis quelques temps, et pas que par leur serveur.

----------


## Vaaahn

Qu'est ce que j'avais dit  :^_^:

----------


## Maximelene

> mmmh c'est à faire un de ces jours, une course PZ McM ^^


Je suis en train de réfléchir à l'organisation de courses de Puzzle Jump en ce moment  :;): 

Et à l'organisation de courses de donjons aussi, à Ascalon ça pourrait être bien marrant  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

Ah ? On a un groupe pour faire la course dans cita c2 !

Sinon pour les courses de PJ on aurait le droit à l'EPO ?

----------


## Maximelene

Pour les PJ, ni EPO, ni quelque compétence que ce soit. On vous donnera un bundle inutile à l'entrée, qu'il faudra avoir à l'arrivée. Pour les utilitaires, je compte sur la bonne foi de chacun, on es entre canards  :;): 

Pour les donjons, je pensais à Cita ou Ascalon C2, oui  ::P:

----------


## dragou

> Pour les PJ, ni EPO, ni quelque compétence que ce soit. On vous donnera un bundle inutile à l'entrée, qu'il faudra avoir à l'arrivée. Pour les utilitaires, je compte sur la bonne foi de chacun, on es entre canards 
> 
> Pour les donjons, je pensais à Cita ou Ascalon C2, oui


oula, sans boost vitesse je vais jamais y arrivé, jme suis habitué a faire tous mes PJ avec du boost vitesse donc ca va mal le faire XD

----------


## Maximelene

Noob. T'apprendras.

----------


## dragou

avec un gros norn je le sens mal  ::P: 

ou alors je tricherai  ::ninja::  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## silence

> Les cata/chariots à flèches à l'entrée, ça se fait depuis quelques temps, et pas que par leur serveur.


Oui mais d'habitude elles sont posées sur la plateforme d'arrivée et pas en bas en plein milieu des portails avec une demi douzaine de vizuniens autour et un trébuchet derrière.  ::P:

----------


## Yeuss

Samedi matin 8h55.

----------

